# Gearing Advice



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm getting a new road bike with a 20-speed SRAM Apex group.

The bike comes with a 12-25 cassette and a 50/34 crankset. I'm wondering how appropriate that gearing is for riding in the mountains.

I'm not the strongest climber ...... yet, but ......

SRAM makes an 11-28 group that may be a better choice.

This may belong in a different forum, but I wanted feedback from some locals who may have actually ridden around here.

So, do I stay with the stock gearing and harden up, or .....

TIA ...


----------



## Aaron in Denver (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm a pretty average rider- and I run a 11-25 with a 50/34 compact. I ride the mountains west of Denver pretty regularly in the summer/fall, including Vail Pass, Squaw Pass, etc. with that combo and was always fine. That said, if you go with the 11-28 you should be able to climb ANYTHING and swapping later to a different cassette as you get stronger is not difficult or very expensive. Have a good ride.


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

Aaron in Denver said:


> I'm a pretty average rider- and I run a 11-25 with a 50/34 compact. I ride the mountains west of Denver pretty regularly in the summer/fall, including Vail Pass, Squaw Pass, etc. with that combo and was always fine. That said, if you go with the 11-28 you should be able to climb ANYTHING and swapping later to a different cassette as you get stronger is not difficult or very expensive. Have a good ride.


Thanks for the advice! 

I don't plan on swapping out that cassette right away. I'll give the 12-25 a shot first to see what I think. In truth, I haven't the faintest idea what those gears will be like to ride, so we'll see. I'll take delivery of the bike in mid/late February. I'll ride around Denver for a week or two to get used to the bike, then I want to try a ride from Morrison to Evergreen to see how it climbs. I'm also curious if I'll run outta gear with the 12T during decents.

The main reason I'm asking is I'm on a budget and can't buy on impulse, so if there's a possibility I'll need to swap out the cassette, it would be good to know ahead of time. But if people with some exerience advise against, I won't sweat it.

Thanx again.

PS: Being able to climb "anything" is a pretty sexy thought.

PPS: Where abouts in Denver are ya? I'm in Denver near Sheridan & Evans.


----------



## Aaron in Denver (Apr 12, 2006)

Yeah, with the 12-25 you will likely run out of your 50-12 combo on fast descents. Thats the only drawback I've noticed about the compact crank, but then anyone can go fast downhill. It can be a bummer if you are trying to to race a buddy who has a 53-11. I know, it's not smart, but it is fun to do once in awhile on the right descent. 

I much prefer having the lower gearing for the climbs- I actually switched to a standard crank for awhile thinking I was strong enough to turn a good cadence in the 39-25, but I found I was frequently going to my lowest gear and was sometimes looking for an even lower gear when I was tired. So, I switched back when I got a new bike last year. I like the 50/34 crankset better since I can run in the middle of the cassette most of the time and I only need the 34/25 on long or steep climbs (steep for me, that is). 

Be careful on that Morrison to Evergreen climb if you are going up Bear Creek Canyon on 74. You probably know it is narrow in spots with limited sight distance and no shoulder. Too scary for me.

I'm downtown just off Speer. Drop a line when you get that bike- Washington Park is a good place to break in a new bike when the weather is not so good and it's always good to meet other riders in the area! Take care.


----------



## cycocross (Dec 11, 2011)

I run a 50/34, 11/32 in northern CO. the only problem I have is no excuses for not climbing the steepest and muddy or for not keeping up with the roadies.


----------



## sneakyracer (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi, I use 53/39 and 11-28 (SRAM Rival). I love it and I live on a VERY hilly island with many Category 2 and 3 climbs (even a few 1's). Lots of roads with steep grades around here 10-20%.


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

sneakyracer said:


> Hi, I use 53/39 and 11-28 (SRAM Rival). I love it and I live on a VERY hilly island with many Category 2 and 3 climbs (even a few 1's). Lots of roads with steep grades around here 10-20%.


Cool! What Island?

I was hoping to hear from folks in the RM's. Seeing as you're on an island I'll guess, but you're not in CO are you? Tell us where! I would consider a 20% grade impossibly steep ( "just-get-off-and-walk-it" kind of steep). The steepest grades I know of and intend to ride have moments of 10%. I can't imagine what 20% would be like other that nightmarish.

And that gearing combo handles that? Cool!


----------

